# New Periphery is Here!



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

Each week I will post new music and start a discussion about it this week


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

It has some elements of every record and I don't know why some people hate it what do you think ?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 21, 2016)

They're obviously not focusing as much on lyrics as they did on Juggernaut... hence why Spencer's lyrics are edgy for the sake of being edgy.  And I can't complain about the instrumentals; I'm always blown away by everybody's parts, but I can see why the more weak-minded or rightly opinionated-types would be disappointed after Juggernaut... but this happens EVERY record.  Remember the Clear EP?  People absolutely ROASTED that EP for coming off as uninspired; this was right after a well-received album.  Juggernaut was critically acclaimed and this is just the same rinse and repeat bullshit that happened to the Clear EP.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 22, 2016)

I actually enjoyed clear and juggernaut, and Absolomb is being redone on periphery III so excited!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's their newest single. I like Flatline better than the Price is Wrong.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah I do as well, I think misha said that he wanted the first single to be jarring and for there to be conflict.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Yeah I do as well, I think misha said that he wanted the first single to be jarring and for there to be conflict.


Smart guy.  Separate the real fans from the people who only like the band for 2 albums.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> I don't know why some people hate it what do you think ?


Maybe because there's really nothing that stands out about it? Sounds like pretty much every other djent song out there tbh.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Maybe because there's really nothing that stands out about it? Sounds like pretty much every other djent song out there tbh.


what is djent? djent is a style of playing! , it irritates me when people say its a genre! and yes it does stand out because there is no singer like spencer!


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

and there are variations of djent just sayin......


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Tapping is a bitch! Any guitarists?


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> what is djent? djent is a style of playing! , it irritates me when people say its a genre! and yes it does stand out because there is no singer like spencer!


You're putting words in my mouth lol. I never said it was a genre. I said it sounds like basically every other djent song.
It stands out because of the vocals? So are you saying the music itself can be boring as long as the vocals are "good"?


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

If periphery didn't have any variation I would probably hate them, I hate bands that just recycle their albums over and over ....... like nickelback.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> If periphery didn't have any variation I would probably hate them, I hate bands that just recycle their albums over and over ....... like nickelback.


... Do you even listen to the instruments on Periphery's albums? kek


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> You're putting words in my mouth lol. I never said it was a genre. I said it sounds like basically every other djent song.
> It stands out because of the vocals? So are you saying the music itself can be boring as long as the vocals are "good"?


 No there is no singer in the djent genre ( that I know of ) like Spencer because he has an insane  vocal range he sang kelly clarkson karaoke while drunk.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> ... Do you even listen to the instruments on Periphery's albums? kek


Yes I do ....... at least they use different tuning.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Periphery was different than periphery 2 , clear  was different than juggernaut etc. There releases in my opinion had different vibes to them. especially the improvement of Spencer's vocals from Periphery I to Periphery II.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Periphery was different than periphery 2 , clear  was different than juggernaut etc. There releases in my opinion had different vibes to them. especially the improvement of Spencer's vocals from Periphery I to Periphery II.


I don't think you're understand what I'm saying. The music/instrumentals are all pretty generic and sound the same.
Also, we have an edit button for a reason lol.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> .. Alright, just forget I said anything.


K 


Helios276 said:


> Periphery was different than periphery 2 , clear  was different than juggernaut etc. There releases in my opinion had different vibes to them. especially the improvement of Spencer's vocals from Periphery I to Periphery II.


oh and the instrumental version of periphery gives off different vibes as well.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I don't think you're understand what I'm saying. The music/instrumentals are all pretty generic and sound the same.
> Also, we have an edit button for a reason lol.


Lol, well that's your opinion.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Tapping is a bitch! Any guitarists?


But I love tapping..... D:


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Lol, well that's your opinion.


Right, because there's no such thing as good and bad, just opinions.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

well, it is your opinion! I don't mean to be ignorant, it's just that everyone has different styles of music they like and have opinions towards those opinions. So what i'm saying is everyone is different. You do not have to agree with me on everything. I'm not trying to start anything.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

and what was ignorant about what I said?


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> and what was ignorant about what I said?


It's making it seem like you think music can't be good or bad, which isn't true.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

I said nothing about music being unable to be good or bad. I'm rather confused why you would think that.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> I said nothing about music being unable to be good or bad. I'm rather confused why you would think that.


Maybe I'm not being clear enough, sorry. 
I'm not trying to start anything either, so let's just agree to disagree?


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Jul 2, 2016)

Guysssss please. There's pop, rock, rap, metal, electro and 100000 more genres. Everyone enjoys something different. I like both Slayer and Eminem and Shakira. Music is endless, so everyone can choose something good for himself. That's it.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes there are some very obscure genres of music!


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Dammit I forgot the comma, in the beginning of the sentence.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Dammit I forgot the comma, in the beginning of the sentence.


Oh well.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Dammit I forgot the comma, in the beginning of the sentence.


Buddy, have you ever heard of "edit"?


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Does anyone like Radiohead? I have a thread on Radiohead's single Daydreaming.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jason Forestfox said:


> Buddy, have you ever heard of "edit"?


Yes, I have lol. Grammar is not my strong suit.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 2, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Maybe because there's really nothing that stands out about it? Sounds like pretty much every other djent song out there tbh.


Periphery pioneered modern prog, it's not their fault everybody else took advantage of what Periphery rebuilt and copied it.  I would have liked to see a topic on the new Gojira album, but that wouldn't generate any buzz on this site because they're not a trending band, hence why there's no topic on that band but there is for this band.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wouldn't it be Meshuggah, who pioneered modern prog? They influenced periphery greatly. I actually don't know a whole lot of other groups like them.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Wouldn't it be Meshuggah, who pioneered modern prog? They influenced periphery greatly. I actually don't know a whole lot of other groups like them.


Hence why I said modern prog.  Mesuggah started in the late 80's.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

True.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 3, 2016)

Am I the only one brought to mind of Rob Scallon's "Metal Mad Libs" bits, particularly by the lyrics?

I kept waiting for "WHERE'S MY BUCKET?!?!"


----------

